# Special delivery: Snakes, spiders found in parcel



## News Bot (Sep 26, 2008)

*Published:* 26-Sep-08 05:50 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Odd Stuff

The label on the package claimed that it contained t-shirts and baby toys.

*Read More...*


----------

